# CL/CS



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wondered what other members do about using the CL/CS sites. We usually book them before leaving home or occasionally phone them whilst on route.

Do the rest of you do the same or do you just turn up hoping there will be a space.

Jan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We do the same as you. As they only take 5 vans popular ones soon fill up so we don't want to arrive somewhere and then find it full and have to hunt for somewhere else.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Same reasoning as Rita. Whilst I do take a chance on campsites, I nearly always book up a CL/CS. 

peedee


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have just read an article in the Caravan Club magazine about CLs in the Salisbury area. It said that one CL had 4 bookings over an Easter weekend and none of them turned up.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We always phone first - it's also a good opportunity to ask about any landmarks that will help us find the place, or any tricky bits to negotiate along the way.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for answering. We did go to a site once after booking and when we arrived there were already 9 pitched up but the owner wasn't worried just squeezed us in.

Jan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rowley said:


> I have just read an article in the Caravan Club magazine about CLs in the Salisbury area. It said that one CL had 4 bookings over an Easter weekend and none of them turned up.


I have just had to pay a deposit on a CL booking, a first for me. Perhaps not turning up is becoming just too common in popular areas?

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> > I have just read an article in the Caravan Club magazine about CLs in the Salisbury area. It said that one CL had 4 bookings over an Easter weekend and none of them turned up.
> ...


Some CC members have got so used to booking club sites & not turning up, They are now doing it on CL's :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The solution is for the CL/CSs owners to take membership numbers with the booking and report failures to turn up to the clubs. Most don't bother even checking membership! The CC has certainly said it will take action against persistent offenders on its sites so why not extend this to include CLs?

peedee


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Definitely agree with that but will they actually do anything, so many people or clubs say one thing but then don't bother.

Jan


----------



## Doubletread (May 11, 2005)

The last time I was on a CL an inspector from the Caravan Club turned up. I had a word with him about CLs where there were more than five vans on as I find it annoying to book in advance and turn up to find a CL overcrowded. He asked if I had ever complained to the Caravan Club and I confess I had not. This inspector had travelled more than fifty miles to check sites and pointed out how difficult it was if members are not prepared to complain to the club. I add that I find it very rare to be asked for membership details whether it is a Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club CL/CS. The fact that this chap was checking and also gave me instances of action that Caravan Club had taken convinces me that the main problem is apathy among members (myself included).

Les


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I must admit I have never reported a CL/CS for having more than 5 vans it wouldn't occur to me but then I have never understood the ruling by DEFRA anyway.

Jan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I suppose they had to draw a line somewhere and 5 vans was probably the most that the majority of CL/CS site could comfortably take in terms of space and without being intrusive on the neighbourhood.

peedee


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree on some of the smaller sites but we have been on really large fields with toilets and showers and they are still classified for 5 vans.

Jan


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

We always ring ahead for CLs especially this time of year as the first question to ask has to be the state of the field. As I have seldom encountered a hard standing on a CL, I think it is quite important to find out whether the paddock is actually under water or just a bit spongey and might be OK for a 4ton van if it doesn't rain anymore...oh...and do they have a tractor in case their cheerful cry of 'we've never had a problem before' turns out to be a case of selective amnesia. I love CLs but I do find them a bit over-optimistic about suitability for 7m motorhomes and I think the CC and CC&C should start emphasing to the site owners that motorhomes do weigh a bit more than caravans and seldom come with 4 wheel drive.

And whilst having a minor rant, hasn't the cost of CLs increased ? Having been round Norfolk for a couple of weeks 'off season' we found CLs asking more than CC/CC&C sites. At this time of year, a site can be under £10 which is what the CLs now seem to charge as standard.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Now that everyone wants hard standings, EHU's showers etc, its no wonder the CL/CS owner's are demanding more money in site fees. I remember being on a CL in 'darkest Devon and asking where I should empty the toilet. The owner thrust a long-handled grave diggers spade into my hand "make sure its at least 3 feet deep", was the reply.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

I'm not too bothered about hard standings.....some CC sites are beginning to resemble tourist attraction car parks with all that gravel...but I long since learned the hard way not to go gaily heading on down the driveway to farms without making some preliminary investigations. My minor gripe is that as our vans get heavier it would be nicer if some CLs were totally honest and perhaps turned away the business. I'm sure that I'm not alone in having spent nights in the farmyard squeezed behind a barn and the rusting remains of ancient farm machinery rather than risk the charms of an orchard down by the river that flooded a few days ago... and still being expected to pay £10. Many CLs make huge efforts wihout having to lay acres of concrete or gravel and I'm sure that many don't make a lot of money out of it (although perhaps the reason I've only been asked to sign in on 2 sites in 5 years or asked for a membership number on just one more is that this could just be a back pocket business...allegedly)
I'd just like a bit more commonsense to be applied and I'd like to see that the clubs remind site owners that they have obligations to provide what they describe


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

elbino said:


> We always ring ahead for CLs especially this time of year as the first question to ask has to be the state of the field. As I have seldom encountered a hard standing on a CL.


That is one of the main reason I book. I know plenty of CLs with just one or two hard standings, a good clue is if they are open all year. That still leaves grass for those who want it. Trouble is it can be dry when you arrive and you only need overnight rain like we had a few days ago and you are immediately in trouble.

Three CLs spring to mind as having 5 hardstanding each, one in Blackpool, one in Skegness, and one near Fareham. I am sure there are more.

For those who want year round revenue, one or two hard standings is the only option.

peedee


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

With the increase in popularity of caravans and motorcaravans it is definitely becoming more difficult to get a pitch on many CLs. The 5 van ruling needs to be updated so that CLs and CSs can increase their capacity. 

What can we do to get this ruling changed? Many site owners could do with the extra revenue, and we could do with more pitches. Is it time for another petition?

And can I have another gripe? A relative has just booked airline tickets for her family to Sardinia. Cost £3.99 each! The apartment for the extended family is costing £200. Look what it costs us for a week, including fuel, who spend all their money in this country.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I believe that some CL/CS's are going to be allowed up to eight units if space allows. Been told this by a couple of owners last year.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I believe that some CL/CS's are going to be allowed up to eight units if space allows. Been told this by a couple of owners last year.


That would be great if it was allowed as well as give more revenue to the owners. Unless we wild camp we love using the CL/CS network there are some smashing sites to be found.

Jan


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

What is the accepted protocol if the CL or CS owner cannot be contacted during the day, when you wish to stay that evening? Is it acceptable to stay anyway and post on the required fee, or should we try alternative sites? On several occasions we have rung at various times during the day and got no answer, have turned up at the site and found people staying despite the fact that the owners are away on holiday. Money has been left in envelope through the door or in an outhouse.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I usually phone CLs in the evening as there is often no one at home during the day. Farmers are on the farm, their wives are at work, retired people with a bit of land are out enjoying themselves, but there's usually someone there in the evening. Except pub CLs where you can be pretty sure of a reply during opening hours. I've never turned up without phoning first, as I don't want to drive all the way there and find it's full, or under water. Sometimes it's not clear where it is, especially if you're the only one there. I usually phone the day before.

I've been asked for my membership number quite often when booking. I've also been on a few where there are more than 5 vans, and sometimes more than 5 electric points. I wonder if some actually have planning permission for more than 5 vans, but operate as a CL to keep life easy for the owner.

I think I've been on 2 CLs that are all on hardstandings, and a few with a mixture of grass and hardstanding. I've been on CC sites nearly all winter, as they're only a pound or so more than CLs when you're on your own, and have decent hardstandings. Winter prices are almost over so I'm probably on my last club site until next autumn now. So back to the CLs.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

taz said:


> What is the accepted protocol if the CL or CS owner cannot be contacted during the day, when you wish to stay that evening? Is it acceptable to stay anyway and post on the required fee, or should we try alternative sites? On several occasions we have rung at various times during the day and got no answer, have turned up at the site and found people staying despite the fact that the owners are away on holiday. Money has been left in envelope through the door or in an outhouse.


We have stayed on a couple of sites where the owner was away but they did leave a note on a board telling potential campers to pop the money in a envelope through the door. I think if I hadn't made contact I would still go because I think it would be acceptable, after all the owner doesn't have to do anything other than take your money.

Jan


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I believe that some CL/CS's are going to be allowed up to eight units if space allows. Been told this by a couple of owners last year.


It would be good if that was true. There must be some way of finding out if the major clubs are pursuing this.


----------

